# restoring wiring harness, looking for multi-color wire



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking for wire to rebuild the harness in my 76 Scirocco. Needing green/white, red/white, red/black, in 14 and 18 gauge. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: restoring wiring harness, looking for multi-color wire (twardnw)*

Try Radio Shack or frys


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wish it were that simple. Radio Shack is complete crap anymore, and Frys is barely better. The only color combo that is 'easy' to find is green/yellow, since that is used to identify the ground wire in most electronics now.


----------



## RRSB_1971 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Go to Auto Junkyard and just yank it out of similar year.
or get whole harness from there and use what you need.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

should have phrased my question better. I am looking for a source of *new* wire to use. I don't want to put 30 year old wire *back* into my 30 year old car.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Maybe this place might have something:
http://www.wcwc.com/053818/index.html
http://prestolitewire.com/page...1.php


_Modified by TMTuned99.5Golf at 3:23 PM 2-5-2010_


----------

